# The Fertility show



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Someone just sent me a link to this - is anyone here planning on going?

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html

Elly

/links


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I am interested in going ... Thanks for posting this I knew nothing about it.

BB x

BTW Congratulations Wildcat


----------

